

What would a TV show about computer programmers look like? - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2010/06/16/a-show-about-computer-programming.aspx

======
rcfox
[http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=1898#c...](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=1898#comic)

------
turnersauce
From my experience, the male characters in Big Bang Theory aren't far off from
reality. However, I don't like how the two women physicist characters
portrayed have both been complete nymphomaniacs.

------
spitfire
Dull?

